# ciscar



## Vanda

Olá gente boa,

Andei procurando ciscar (aquilo que a galinha faz) nos dicionários, mas não gostei das traduções que achei. Recuso-me a acreditar que não tenha um verbo mais 'parecido' com nosso ciscar neste sentido do que _stir, turn upside down, _etc. 
Alguém sabe como as galinhas ciscam em inglês? (todos os trocadilhos intencionais).


----------



## Outsider

Não conhecia essa palavra. O que quer dizer?


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Olá gente boa,
> 
> Andei procurando ciscar (aquilo que a galinha faz) nos dicionários, mas não gostei das traduções que achei. Recuso-me a acreditar que não tenha um verbo mais 'parecido' com nosso ciscar neste sentido do que _stir, turn upside down, _etc.
> Alguém sabe como as galinhas ciscam em inglês? (todos os trocadilhos intencionais).


 
Não seria "to forage"?


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, quer dizer que as galinhas não ciscam em Portugal? kidding.....

Ciscar é o que galos e galinhas fazem revolvendo o chão, empurrando folhas, terra, etc para trás para descobrir insetos, comida, etc. no chão.
A definição técnica do dicionário é: (referente a aves)
ciscar - Esgaravatar à maneira das aves.


----------



## Pinairun

Remexer, Mexer, emaranhar?


----------



## Vanda

Em inglês....


----------



## cuchuflete

Olá Vandinha,

As galinhas no meu país _*scratch* _a terra_.


_


> ​ *Hens scratching the ground?*
> 
> *In: * Chickens and Roosters
> 
> They are searching for food. If it is the rooster doing this he may also be issuing a challenge to you or another bird. All chickens use this method to uncover "buried treasures" like bugs and food bits other chickens may have missed.


http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...nd+hens+++scratching&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, Choochoo! Sabia que devia existir um verbo mais colorido do que os neutros que eu havia encontrado!


----------



## Outsider

Existe algum sinónimo baseado no verbo _to dig_?


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que não, OUt. Dig out dá a ideia de desenterrar enquanto que ciscar vai além disso. Mesmo o scratch do inglês não soa tão '_cisquento_' para mim quanto nosso verbinho!


----------



## Guigo

Eu ficaria mesmo com _to scratch_ (mesmo achando que não bate 100%).

Duas dúvidas:
1) não se conhece "ciscar" em Portugal?
2) não é em MG que as galinhas ciscam pra frente?


----------



## Outsider

Guigo said:


> 1) não se conhece "ciscar" em Portugal?


Eu não conheço, e estou em Portugal. Por aqui diz-se "esgaravatar". 

Só conhecia "cisco".


----------



## Vanda

Guigo, não quis dizer que não vou 'ficar' com o scratch, só quis ser um pouco ufanista da nossa palavrinha que é tão específica neste caso.  Ah, e, com certeza, nossas galinhas são espertas (as mineiras), as alagoanas também!

Também me assustei com o fato de as galinhas não ciscarem em Portugal! (de novo, todos os trocadilhos intencionais)


----------



## NRCP

*to scratch ....*naõ seria coçar.....arranhar...
Abraços


----------



## olivinha

Ok, aqui vai o que o Mr. James L. Taylor diz no _Webster_:
*ciscar*:
(_v.t._) to clean up trash; to pick and hunt (in a pile of rubbish); to rake up trash; (_v.i._) to scratch in litter (as do chickens); (_Aeron_.) to hedge-hop; (_v.r._) to make oneself scarce.


----------



## coolbrowne

Quem sabe, "to peck"


----------



## nam45

I would say
to rummage- to rummage is to search through piles of junk looking for something. It's often used with animals going through the trash looking for food.


----------



## xquim

Conheci quando tinha 5 anos.

Foi à terra do meu Pai (Mesão Frio), e no pátio da minha tia disse a dois miúdos mais velhos que as galinhas andavam a raspar.
Os miúdos começaram a rir, e ouve alguém que perguntou qual era o motivo da piada, e eles disseram que eu tinha dito que as galinhas daquele pátio andavam a raspar.

A minha tia saiu da casa para o pátio e deu-me um par de bofetadas.

Quando tive 16 anos o meu Pai explicou o que tinha acontecido e porquê.

Em Mesão Frio (Portugal) quem cisca são as galinhas e quem raspa são só algumas mulheres (não solteiras).
A tarefa raspar era preparar a lã para ser fiada, raspava-se a lã para tirar as impurezas.

Esta tarefa era praticada por mulheres mais velhas ou viúvas que não tinham intenções de voltar a casar, assim, obrigavam as moças solteiras a ajudarem a esposa do chefe da família nas tarefas da casa de modo a prepara-las para o casamento.

Isto já vem dos Romanos. Existe grande diferença entre o Sul (terreno menos acidentado) e o Norte de Portugal (terreno mais acidentado) aonde os cobradores de impostos Romanos não queria ir.
Por isso existe Régua e Pesos da Régua. Pesos da Régua é aonde a População da Régua pagava os impostos aos Romanos.

As populações a sul do Tejo são mais submissas.
As festividades são depois do Natal (as Janeiras) aonde o povo que não tinha terras (as terras pertenciam ao Senhor Romano), iam pedir aos Senhores algum pão e vinho.
Estas comunidades praticavam tarefas para os grandes Senhores Romanos de modo a ganharem pesos para pagarem os impostos.
Tudo o que produziam eram dos Senhores e iam para Roma.

A Norte as comunidades não eram tão bem assimiladas pelos Romanos.
Os impostos eram pagos por géneros, não havia controlo sobre o que cada família podia dar.
As festividades são de origem pagã, ninguém sabe quando e porquê sobre a sua existência, mas pode ser uma afirmação popular contra o Império Romano.
O terreno acidentado faz com que houvesse desinteresse por parte dos Romanos, então o povo tinha terrenos e não tinham a necessidade de trabalhar para o Senhor Romano.
Para completar a assimilação nestas comunidades, para além do Latim, os Romanos exigiam mão de obra para executar as sua tarefas.
O povo com receio de levarem as moças solteiras (o futura da comunidade) proíbe estas moças de executarem tarefas que podem ser úteis para os Romanos.

Cuidado com o colocar e meter, não é tão grave como o ciscar e raspar, em algumas aldeias do Interior Norte de Portugal estas duas palavras não têm o mesmo significado.


----------



## mglenadel

Coolbrowne hit it on the head: to peck. Chickens peck at grain, seeds etc. on the dirt.


----------



## Vanda

Mas Cuchu, a native professor, told us that scratch is the verb they really use in this case, as Olivinha picked it from the Webster. It might have some nuances, like they don't ciscam in Portugal, aside Mesão Frio. 

Bem-vindo ao fórum, Xquim!


----------



## J. Bailica

Ciscar faz sentido, mas não se usa na minha zona, só para dizer que as galinhas esgravelham aqui, de esgravelhar e não, não sei como fazem na anglosaxezona .


----------



## vitor boldrin

Como ficaria?
Brasileiro não come galinha na virada do ano porque galinha tem o hábito de ciscar para trás.


----------



## Ari RT

olivinha said:


> Ok, aqui vai o que o Mr. James L. Taylor diz no _Webster_:
> *ciscar*:
> (_v.t._) to clean up trash; to pick and hunt (in a pile of rubbish); to rake up trash; (_v.i._) to scratch in litter (as do chickens); *(Aeron.) to hedge-hop*; (_v.r._) to make oneself scarce.



Antes que morra o assunto, deixo aqui uma curiosidade e uma surpresa. 

A surpresa é com a entrada acima, do Webster. Ciscar é (também) termo aeronáutico em português do Brasil. Significa voar muito baixo, por baixo das nuvens, por mais baixas que estejam, mesmo em mau tempo. Era a alternativa que havia para prosseguir voando apesar das condições meteorológicas adversas, no tempo da aviação heróica, quando havia pouco ou nenhum auxílio à navegação por instrumentos. Fazia-se necessário ter algum contato visual com o terreno, para "obter" a visualização de um rio, uma estrada, qualquer coisa que houvesse no mapa e servisse para que o piloto se localizasse. Daí, do "obter do chão", ciscar. E agora encontro no Webster como tradução de "to hedge-hop"! Jamais imaginaria que a palavra que eu considerava uma gíria jabuticabesca existisse fora dos limites de uma pequena comunidade profissional. Dicionarizada, então... apostaria contra e perderia dinheiro.

A curiosidade: aqui no nordeste do Brasil, pessoas também ciscam! Nesse caso, ciscar é retirar, ajuntando, os ciscos de um terreno. Por exemplo, depois de fazer uma poda, o jardineiro "cisca" o terreno com uma ferramenta chamada "ciscador" (que na minha São Paulo natal se chama rastelo ou restelo, um leque de "dedos" de metal ou plástico na ponta de um cabo de vassoura): reúne as folhas cortadas e as coloca num saco. Não se vá à casa de material de jardinagem perguntar por um rastelo, que não será entendido. Nem se vá pedir ao jardineiro que varra o gramado. Se lhe for pedido que "cate" o terreno, entenderá que deve apanhar as folhas a mão, uma a uma.


----------

